# blood pressure supps



## aon1 (Jul 17, 2015)

My bp isn't out of wack yet but has been getting higher I was reading the post on scripted meds but just curious as to everyones non scripted bp favorites, foods , supps ect.


----------



## rebhchad (Jul 17, 2015)

baby aspirin
garlic
hawthorn berry
fish oils


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 17, 2015)

Keep edema low by controlling estro.  Watch your sodium.  Stay well hydrated.  Include cardio into your training.  Hawthorn berry and fish oil for otc supplements.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 17, 2015)

aon1 said:


> My bp isn't out of wack yet but has been getting higher I was reading the post on scripted meds but just curious as to everyones non scripted bp favorites, foods , supps ect.



Watch your sodium,,,keep your diet clean and drink planty of water.
An AI can also be very beneficial on cycle to keep water retention/bloat minimal.


----------



## Sully (Jul 17, 2015)

Fish oil, but the dose is more important. You want 1.5 grams of EPA, and 1.5 grams of DHA per day. Most fish oil is very low in DHA. and it's hard to find one that has both of those doses without taking 10-15 soft gels a day. Look at Carlsons liquid fish oil; they make one that has those doses in 2 tablespoons per day. Also OmegaJym by Dr. Jim Stoppani on BB.com has a fish oil in capsules that hits the proper dosage with only 4 capsules a day. 

The Ubiquinol form of CoQ10 can also be helpful. 200-300mg of Ubiquinol per day. 

Also aspirin and cardio.


----------



## psych (Jul 19, 2015)

Aspirin just prevents clots.

The way to go is based of how you are effected. If you have alot of aldosterone ACE-inhibitors. Watch out for high salt and fat.

Do cardio

I say CAOq10, fish oil (Sully is dead on the money!), I take Coreg cause I have a natural fast heart rate.

Or if you're taking EQ donate blood or  find someone and do a sterile draining (last resort and only if your labs show hematocrit is high as fuck and you are not dehydrated).

Run AI's and drink lots of water.

ALSO if you take your own b/p or have someone do it, MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A CUFF BIG ENOUGH FOR YOUR ARM!!!   Also don't use those bullshit cuffs that go on your wrist.  This will prevent inaccurate results.  My doc knows to use a leg cuff on my arm...


----------

